# ScreenX mit 270-Grad-Leinwand: Erster Kinosaal in Deutschland eröffnet



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *ScreenX mit 270-Grad-Leinwand: Erster Kinosaal in Deutschland eröffnet*

						In Deutschland hat der erste Kinosaal mit einer 270-Grad-Leinwand eröffnet. Vermarktet wird das Kinoerlebnis in Berlin als ScreenX, ähnlich dem IMAX. Das UCI Luxe Mercedes Platz in Berlin zeigte als ersten Film "Jumanji: The Next Level".

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *ScreenX mit 270-Grad-Leinwand: Erster Kinosaal in Deutschland eröffnet*


----------



## Silverfalcon (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: ScreenX mit 270-Grad-Leinwand: Erster Kinosaal in Deutschland eröffnet*

Sieht richtig schlecht aus, vor allem mit den schwarzen Balken und wie das Bild an den Seiten gestreckt wird. Hoffe mal sowas setzt sich nicht durch genauso wie der 3D Blödsinn.


----------



## GreitZ (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: ScreenX mit 270-Grad-Leinwand: Erster Kinosaal in Deutschland eröffnet*

Absoluter Unfug.
Vr Kino hätte potenzial, aber nicht so ein künstlicher Käse wie mein Vorredner beschrieb.
Vr Pornos gibt es ja schließlich auch schon

Wobei 3d eine tolle Sache ist die viele nicht sehen können weil sie schlechte Augen haben. Deswegen ist die Technik nicht schlecht.


----------



## empy (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: ScreenX mit 270-Grad-Leinwand: Erster Kinosaal in Deutschland eröffnet*



GreitZ schrieb:


> Wobei 3d eine tolle Sache ist die viele nicht sehen können weil sie schlechte Augen haben. Deswegen ist die Technik nicht schlecht.



Ich finde sie unnötig. Leider hat man oft nur die Wahl zwischen 2D oder OV. Immerhin gibt es ein paar Regisseure, die das nicht mitmachen.


----------



## dada82 (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: ScreenX mit 270-Grad-Leinwand: Erster Kinosaal in Deutschland eröffnet*

Wer braucht den so einen Schwachsinn???? Also nun zweifel ich echt am Menschlichen verstand!
P.S. Langezogene absolut nicht mehr zum Hauptbild passende Nebenleinwände machen das erlebnis noch schlechter als ein normales Kino.
Im Standardkino kann man sich auf den Hauptschirm konzentrieren ohne von einer verzerrten billigen Schrift oder einem fallenden, langgezogenen Blatt abgelenkt zu werden.
Ich bekomme schon von der Werbung ein mulmiges gefühl beim erfassen dieser Pampe die da am Rande abläuft. Und 3d kostet ja schon viel zu viel, dies hier wird dann nochmal mit 5 euro Aufpreis zu Buche schlagen 
Hoffentlich bauen die keins in meiner Nähe


----------



## Hackman (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: ScreenX mit 270-Grad-Leinwand: Erster Kinosaal in Deutschland eröffnet*

Na toll. Dann kuck ich nach links und rechts und hab die Popcorn-schmatzende Fresse des Sitznachbarn im Bild. Sicher ein echtes Highlight und voll supi für die _Immersion_! 
Da macht es schon mehr Sinn, Filme für VR zu drehen, die man dann mit ner Brille anschaut und rechts und links schauen kann, ganz ungestört zuhause.


----------



## Gabbyjay (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: ScreenX mit 270-Grad-Leinwand: Erster Kinosaal in Deutschland eröffnet*

Sollte man nicht vorschnell verurteilen ohne drin gewesen zu sein!

War mal in einem 360°-Kino (allerdings mit rundum laufender Leinwand) und das war schon Hammer.


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: ScreenX mit 270-Grad-Leinwand: Erster Kinosaal in Deutschland eröffnet*

Gab es früher auch schon mit 180 Grad: 180-Grad-Kino – Wikipedia

3D ohne Brille ist etwas feines.


----------



## Silverfalcon (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: ScreenX mit 270-Grad-Leinwand: Erster Kinosaal in Deutschland eröffnet*



RyzA schrieb:


> Gab es früher auch schon mit 180 Grad: 180-Grad-Kino – Wikipedia
> 
> 3D ohne Brille ist etwas feines.



Hoffentlich ersetzt 3D ohne Brille auf Dauer das normale 3D, als Brillenträger der keine Kontaktlinsen tragen kann sind die Brillen echt schrecklich.
Und dann ist das 3D bei vielen Filmen auch noch ein Marketing-Gag und die Effekte sind sehr schlecht umgesetzt.


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: ScreenX mit 270-Grad-Leinwand: Erster Kinosaal in Deutschland eröffnet*

Ich bin auch Brillenträger.  Das meiste 3D mit Brille da kann ich drauf verzichten. Der Bild ist dunkler, teilweise unscharf und die Effekte spärlich.
Dann gucke ich lieber in 2D.
Aber wenn mal gutes 3D ohne Brille möglich ist gucke ich mir das gerne nochmal an.
Es sollte aber auch ohne 360 bzw 270 Grad möglich sein. Nicht jedes Kino kann sich sowas leisten.
Ausserdem kostet dann auch der Eintritt mehr.


----------



## kero81 (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: ScreenX mit 270-Grad-Leinwand: Erster Kinosaal in Deutschland eröffnet*

Wäre da nicht curved besser?!


----------

